# Miss Penny...all better? UPDATE...3 months later, new pics



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

As most of you know, I came very close to losing my spoiled little princess the day after Christmas to listeria...or as the vet said, could have also been an acute mold poisoning. It seems she has lasting affects from the way it affected her brain....she has a tilt to the left side with the way she holds her head, her left ear also droops and when she takes off running she will veer off to the left. Vet said it will take time to fully recover. She is doing all the things that a 6 month old baby should...as well as being goaty normal with everything else :wink: 









She is the same size as my Heidi and Heidi is turning 2 years old next month :shocked:


----------



## pennylullabelle (Nov 22, 2009)

*Re: Miss Penny...all better?*

She is stunning. I love the B&Ws. I bet you are sure relieved she is recovering!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Miss Penny...all better?*

She is a beauty... :lovey: glad she is on... the road to recovery..... :hug:


----------



## heathersboers (Sep 5, 2008)

*Re: Miss Penny...all better?*

I lost my Brady to that last week....Im glad she made it- It is hard to catch in time!!!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Miss Penny...all better?*

Heather, I'm sorry you lost your boy, very quick action is sometimes the only way. Penny was fine Christmas day night and when I went out the day after she had really bouncing eyes...just jumping all over and not focusing, staggering around. I gave her activated charcoal because the last time I dealt with a staggerring goat it was because of poisoning. A call to Stacey had me giving her Pennicillan and B Complex as I was not positive wether it was polio or not...I was able to get the vet out Monday, 2 days later and though she never had a temp, never had diarrhea, never went down or never went off her feed he had said that it was because I had acted so fast and that if it were a mold poisoning I likely got it with the charcoal. After 8 days of 3cc pen and numerous b comp injections, I still have my brat 

I still get nervous when she doesn't answer me when I go out in the mornings as well as after work and before bed....guess thats something I need to get over because she is still as active and lively as she ever was.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Miss Penny...all better?*

I am so glad you got her through it Liz she looks great! :hug: :thumbup:


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: Miss Penny...all better?*

She looks awesome Liz! You've really done a lot to help her! :wink:


----------



## citylights (Jul 3, 2009)

*Re: Miss Penny...all better?*

Thank goodness she is okay!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Miss Penny...all better?*

She may grow/heal out of it or she may not -- either way I am sure she will be just fine and loved all the more :clap:


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: Miss Penny...all better?*

Oh Liz......she is sooooooo very cute! So glad she made it through is is doing well!


----------



## Mully (Jun 23, 2009)

*Re: Miss Penny...all better?*

So glad she made it ...now she will be even more spoiled :leap: but it is so easy to spoil them :laugh:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Miss Penny...all better?*

What a doll. Congratulations on your fast reaction and saving that adorable doll.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Miss Penny...all better?*

If it wasn't for the quick replies I got when I posted about her, I very well could have lost her then. Thank you :hug:

I am still a worry wart though...it will be 3 weeks Saturday and I think we all know just how fast things can change with goats...that's what scares me the most.

What are the chances that she'll have another "attack"?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Miss Penny...all better?*

Well......it has been 12 weeks today...A FULL 3 MONTHS since my brat got sick. I am a bit worried though now because she is growing, just not getting any heavier, I'm hoping she adds weight to her height and length soon :greengrin:

Here she is... 8 months old and bigger than my 2 year old FF Bailey!








Penny is on the left..Bailey the right and 3 week old Uno in the middle.









She's holding her weight at 37 pounds, she doesn't "feel" skinny to me and she is a fur ball but I figured that with her growth in height and length she would weigh more :?


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: Miss Penny...all better? UPDATE...3 months later, new pi*

Liz....so glad she has done so well and healthy.....My Murphy is doing the same thing, getting tall and lengthy and he is a Nigi, which really doesn't matter to me with him just being a pet wether....but I keep feeling of him to make sure he is not getting skinny.....of course with them all loosing their winter coats, they all look at bit thinner!

I was wondering, do you know how she got sick.....was it moldy hay? I pulled a bale down yesterday and just found some mold in it today! I have noticed though, if the hay smells funny they will not touch it.....so I am hoping they did not get any with mold.....it is just a few places I found the mold within the bale, but now I'm being a worry wart!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Miss Penny...all better? UPDATE...3 months later, new pi*

After that illness, I was a total fanatic over the hay..I did come across a few areas in different bales that had mold in them and I threw it on the burn pile..I thot it really odd that she was the only one to get sick if it was mold in the hay, one thing the vet said though was that she could have picked up the spores in the fall, when it was wet out and not cold and could have had it stay dormant in between her teeth and ended up in her bloodstream through a small pin prick in her mouth....they had been out eating pine boughs earlier in the week. IDK...it sure did affect her though...all seems to be fine now, I'm anxious to see how she looks under all that fluff!


----------

